# New Carpet Track Columbus,Ohio



## Tgreed (Sep 22, 2009)

I am starting this thread so we can get a good turn out for carpet road course.

The track will be located at 7868 Groveport Road, Groveport, Ohio. Phone #614-778-9691. Website: www.enhobbies.com. The track is yet to be built should be up and running within a month or so, right now they are in the legal stuff to get it rolling. they currently have a out door dirt track that will also be indoors soon.

So lets show the support from the Columbus area, i am a ex racer and used to race at platnuim hobbies on brice road i havent raced since then but would be great to get back into it and see some of the old electric road course carpet racer back in action. 

i posted this here but they have teh same post in the oval section i posted here to nottify the road course guys LET SHOW SUPPORT

here is the link for the oval section http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=2999882


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Cool man, my wife and I have friends in Columbus. Maybe our next trip I can throw my junk in the car and check you guys out. 

What onroad carpet classes are you guys going to run?


----------



## JCarr20142 (Jan 22, 2009)

This is good news, hope things work out. We should have a decent size group come over from Dayton and Cincy to check you guys out. Please do keep us posted.


----------



## DARKSCOPE001 (Jun 14, 2006)

ive been looking into this place for quite some time now and i really want to get back into rc  but I cant find out any details about the. Ive been to there website. ive been to the hobby shop and ive been to the track twice. But i heard from the hobby store owner that the carpet track will be open nov 1. but thats all he could tell me. and that it was going to be oval and on road. He didnt tell me what kind of classes therre were going to be. SO I was just curious if anyone had any more details on the track? like if there is going to be any indoor offroad racing (like sc on carpet) and what kind of oval classes will be raced. any details would be greatly appreceated. Also if you can tell me anything about the offroad track that would be great

THANKS
Sean Scott


----------



## JCarr20142 (Jan 22, 2009)

My girfriend was there and asked a bunch of questions. They were not sure about classes or anything, they were more involved in just trying to secure the space first. I'm sure as more info becomes available they will come on here and update us.


----------



## tommygun (Sep 12, 2009)

just to give you an update on the carpet track,were trying to get calandra carpet but are having trouble getting specs that will satisfy the building dept. Have heard mention of Ozite carpet can anyone give me any info on Ozite


----------



## JCarr20142 (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks for the update, I've tried looking up info on ozite carpet and all I'm comming up with is carpet wholesellers. What info are you looking for specifically and I'll see what I can come up with for you.


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

www.teamcrc..com
Frank is the distributer for the carpet...he would be the best person to contact..


----------



## simonseize (Sep 28, 2009)

Will anyone be running 1/12? I have some money and would like to buy a kit and build it soon. Can anyone steer me in the right direction? I was looking into a 1/12 kit.

I've spoken with the track owner and he said he'd run whatever people showed up with. I'm looking at the Calandra Gen-xl OR the team associated 12r5.1 - Both will be carried at the track, so spares shouldn't be an issue. I suggest people just decide what they are going to build and if there are 5 or so people with a car, there'll be a class. The stock setup would be 1s lipo AND 17.5 OR 13.5t brushless motors.

Thanks for any insight

Also the correct # for track is 614 836 5372


----------



## simonseize (Sep 28, 2009)

*We need to start our own class*

Looks like the good people on the oval forum are running 1/10. Anyone interested in getting enough 1/12 pan cars together to run 1/12 Onroad? 

I've done some research if you've any questions about chassis or electronics.

Cheers


----------



## BenPuterbaugh (Sep 19, 2002)

Sounds good, but be aware that there are two well established carpet roadcourses within an easy 2hr drive from Columbus. (the Gate in Cleveland, and Tri-State in Hamilton) I would suggest trying to get 1/12 roadcourse going on a weeknight..


----------



## simonseize (Sep 28, 2009)

Wow, I didn't know that people travel that far to race. Maybe I shouldn't complain about crcrc being on the other side of town. You point is a valid one. We should look into the 1/12 schedule for those other events and suggest something that makes sense once the track opens, which should be this weekend unless things have changed.

Any news? 

Also, can we post this anywhere else that might get us more joiners in the 1/12 class?


----------



## JCarr20142 (Jan 22, 2009)

Onroad forum would be the best place to get 1/12 guys, it just seems that the oval guys are doing more talking. I don't run 12th myself but, I know some of the guys form here in Dayton do and would probably bring them out. I can't wait for this place to open, I will definitely come over and check it out and bring a few friends with me.


----------



## simonseize (Sep 28, 2009)

JCarr20142 said:


> Onroad forum would be the best place to get 1/12 guys, it just seems that the oval guys are doing more talking. I don't run 12th myself but, I know some of the guys form here in Dayton do and would probably bring them out. I can't wait for this place to open, I will definitely come over and check it out and bring a few friends with me.


When you mention onroad forum, are you referring to HobbyTalk or a forum called Onroad?

Thanks.


----------



## JCarr20142 (Jan 22, 2009)

simonseize said:


> When you mention onroad forum, are you referring to HobbyTalk or a forum called Onroad?
> 
> Thanks.


I'm talking about this very forum where the thread is already. Though I haven't searched to see if there is a dedicated 12th scale thread, but this one would be your best place for getting guys to come to this track. The main thing is for people to post so this stays up near the top so others will see it.


----------



## simonseize (Sep 28, 2009)

JCarr20142 said:


> I'm talking about this very forum where the thread is already. Though I haven't searched to see if there is a dedicated 12th scale thread, but this one would be your best place for getting guys to come to this track. The main thing is for people to post so this stays up near the top so others will see it.


I've posted either links or just general directions on finding this thread on other popular sites. Hopefully we'll get more visitors!


----------



## speedybill (Dec 19, 2005)

BenPuterbaugh said:


> Sounds good, but be aware that there are two well established carpet roadcourses within an easy 2hr drive from Columbus. (the Gate in Cleveland, and Tri-State in Hamilton) I would suggest trying to get 1/12 roadcourse going on a weeknight..


OVRCCC has a well established track [carpet/asphalt/dirt oval] in SE ohio
check out OVRCCC.com

didn't mean to hijack the thread
anyone have any more info??
heading to col sunday to check it out
Thasnkx, Bill:wave:


----------



## DARKSCOPE001 (Jun 14, 2006)

im just dying to race rc again. i dropped out of it for about a year and I was stoked to hear that this place is opening. But I cant get any info out of the owner or anything. Like what kind of classes will be run? is there going to be a carpet sc or offroad racing? just curious because im a dirt guy at heart but would love to come out and watch some on road action. Any info would be great

THANKS
Sean Scott


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

I will be there with a 1-12th scale and a VTA at least once this season when it opens....I'll be looking forward to seeing a schedule


----------



## simonseize (Sep 28, 2009)

DARKSCOPE001 said:


> im just dying to race rc again. i dropped out of it for about a year and I was stoked to hear that this place is opening. But I cant get any info out of the owner or anything. Like what kind of classes will be run? is there going to be a carpet sc or offroad racing? just curious because im a dirt guy at heart but would love to come out and watch some on road action. Any info would be great
> 
> THANKS
> Sean Scott


Sean, Haven't heard of much interest in carpet offroad, but I know that 1/18th carpet offroad w/ foam tires and jumps was big about a year ago out east. I have heard the place is open to about anything under 1/10th scale. If you could rally enough enthousiasm, they might be into the offroad carpet thing. Just show up, talk it up and see where it goes. Until then, buy a 1/12 kit!


----------



## simonseize (Sep 28, 2009)

speedybill said:


> OVRCCC has a well established track [carpet/asphalt/dirt oval] in SE ohio
> check out OVRCCC.com
> 
> didn't mean to hijack the thread
> ...


Bill,

Hopefully you weren't coming in sunday specifically to race. I haven't heard confirmation of the opening being November 1st. If you are just coming in to check the place out, I'd call first. I stopped on Sunday of this past weekend to find the gate locked, though the website says that they'd be open for practice on that day.


----------



## DARKSCOPE001 (Jun 14, 2006)

Yea i like on road but not by choice but thats just because i did touring car and oval. and the touring car just ate tires. and with my budget i really didnt want to buy a new set of tires every month. Idk how 12th scalers are. but perhaps you could school me? Right now i have a gtb (the 7.4v model) not the 4 cell. I know that you need to run a receiver pack or a voltage booster. but other than that i dont know. Like the looks of the 1 cell lipo and brushless. But I just figured since sc took off with a huge bang there would be kids showing up far and wide with there sc trucks looking for a place to race 

THANKS
Sean Scott


----------



## simonseize (Sep 28, 2009)

DARKSCOPE001 said:


> Yea i like on road but not by choice but thats just because i did touring car and oval. and the touring car just ate tires. and with my budget i really didnt want to buy a new set of tires every month. Idk how 12th scalers are. but perhaps you could school me? Right now i have a gtb (the 7.4v model) not the 4 cell. I know that you need to run a receiver pack or a voltage booster. but other than that i dont know. Like the looks of the 1 cell lipo and brushless. But I just figured since sc took off with a huge bang there would be kids showing up far and wide with there sc trucks looking for a place to race
> 
> THANKS
> Sean Scott


Don't know much about the ESC or the tire wear in 1/12, maybe someone with more experience can voice an opinion. I do know that you can run your sc on their outdoor track, but as soon as the ground freezes, that'll be all she wrote. They mentioned eventually building a facility to house an offroad indoor clay track, but that's yet to be seen. I don't even know if they onroad thing'll be up and running when they say. I haven't seen much action on the forums from the owner. If he knew what was good for business, he'd be on here selling the thing. 

Anywho, check in the onroad forum about the esc and maybe run your sc before it gets too cold. The outdoor track is pretty fun.


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

1-12 tire wear is average for a foam car. this year should be better with the cars getting lighter. 
ESC...I leave the switch in the OFF position and run a small 180MaH LiPo as a power source for the reciever..steering is super fast now. The GTB will work but getting it under a body shell will be tight...the heatsink is too tall normally.


----------



## JCarr20142 (Jan 22, 2009)

Just some info from the Oval side of things since they seem to be the only ones talking. I though I'd post this here so we all would know what was going on. 


redfoxr 
Member
iTrader Rating: (0) 
My Photos Join Date: Feb 2008
Posts: 98 

Hey Guys, I have another update for you. I stopped at the track today and the news is discouraging. The local powers to be are requiring the owners to provide them with more architectural plans before they will allow the owners to do any construction of any type. The owners had to add a fresh air system to meet code standards. I commend the owners for their patience. They have so far spent several thousands of dollars with no results in getting a track up and running. The powers are requiring the owners to provide them with proof that the racing carpet will not go up in flames in case a cigarette falls on it. Calandra has not provided the owners with this proof even though they say that it passes the test. I wish I had better news, but it looks as though Nov.7 will not be race day. When I get more positive news I will certainly report it. Later, Jim


----------



## rc_jeff (Jun 18, 2009)

JCarr20142 said:


> Just some info from the Oval side of things since they seem to be the only ones talking. I though I'd post this here so we all would know what was going on.
> 
> 
> redfoxr
> ...


Why would they be comcerned about a cigerette lighting up carpet? Isn't there a ban on indoor smoking? I think someone wants a kickback to get things passed!


----------



## DARKSCOPE001 (Jun 14, 2006)

just like i said in the oval forum. getting this indoor track isnt looking good. He was origionaly planning on getting crc carpet. Calandra wouldnt supply him with the info he needed to rezone the building ie. flame tests blah blah blah. so I saw the new carpet and its not really racing carpet but its a place to go. so It looks like things will be running in a bit. but yes gahana zoning has been giving them fits just to re zone this thing but hope to see you all soon 

THANKS
Sean Scott


----------



## JCarr20142 (Jan 22, 2009)

I've never heard of anybody else having a problem putting down ozite, but then I'm not directly involved with any carpet track. I will gladly come check the place out once they get up and running though. Not sure I'd be much help, but I will do what I can if they ask for help.


----------



## JCarr20142 (Jan 22, 2009)

*Another update from the oval side*

DARKSCOPE001 
Member
iTrader Rating: (0) 
My Photos Join Date: Jun 2006
Posts: 305 

so I went over to en hobbies yesterday and the owner shoed me a sample of the carpet they are thinking about and idk what to think. its not really racing ozite. its like a low pile industrial carpet. Not really what im used to racing on. But then again ive only raced carpet at one location. and that being platinum hobbies. And from what i remember the carpet was verry verry hard packed and almost no fibers at all. This stuff felt like a low low pile berber or something. But perhaps idk what Im talking about and maybe after racing there for a while the carpet will soak up some of the traction sauce and tire dust and will become a tacky hard racing surface. but I dont know. Tell me what you guys think be cause I have almost no carpet on road racing experience. But would like to know as much as I can. Also I know this is the oval thread and I dont mean to hijack. But I asked the owner if there was going to be a carpet sc truck class ect... and he said we would have to see the turnout. just wondering what you guys think of a carpet sc class. also 1 more question. the owner said he was having difficulty zoning it. anyone know anything about rezoning in gahana? looking forward to seeing this track compleated and seeing you all out there cheers

THANKS
Sean Scott


----------



## RBLove (Feb 7, 2005)

Asphalt may be a better option. Several tracks in the midwest are ripping out their carpet and laying down a smooth asphalt surface. Spray a little vht mix and the traction is incredible......... I would love to see indoor asphalt.

If they put down anything other than CRC carpet they may struggle to get it going. The carpet crowd is used to racing on one thing and it is the norm across the USA.

Thanks,
Rob Love


----------



## JCarr20142 (Jan 22, 2009)

That's a real good idea Rob, but I don't know what the arrangement is on the building. I would would love to run indoor asphalt, but what would the cost versus carpet be?


----------



## RBLove (Feb 7, 2005)

I "believe" Filo priced it out before they laid new carpet and it was actually cheaper, but they still ended up buying new rug...


----------



## JCarr20142 (Jan 22, 2009)

Ahhh ok it was my understanding that it was more expensive. Indoor asphalt would be cool though, I've never run on that before.


----------



## rc_jeff (Jun 18, 2009)

JCarr20142 said:


> Ahhh ok it was my understanding that it was more expensive. Indoor asphalt would be cool though, I've never run on that before.


cleveland radio raceway used indoor "asphalt" they laid down a subfloor and used a mixture of driveway sealer and sand, they just had to spray some coke on the floor for traction,m was a real fast oval


----------



## rc_jeff (Jun 18, 2009)

JCarr20142 said:


> Ahhh ok it was my understanding that it was more expensive. Indoor asphalt would be cool though, I've never run on that before.


cleveland radio raceway used indoor "asphalt" they laid down a subfloor and used a mixture of driveway sealer and sand, they just had to spray some coke on the floor for traction,m was a real fast oval 
And we even had road course races on it will 1/10 cars


----------



## DARKSCOPE001 (Jun 14, 2006)

ive thought about this many times. an indoor asphalt thrack. It seems like a really good idea. I mean honestly does this stuff ever need replacing? and plus I dont think that you would have to be as strict about traction sauce. and I dont think it would be as difficult to damage but then again Ive never raced on and indoor asphault track. Only seen them in picktures. but from what ive seen looks like a ton of fun. indor asphault has my vote :thumbsup: 

THANKS 
Sean Scott


----------



## rc_jeff (Jun 18, 2009)

DARKSCOPE001 said:


> ive thought about this many times. an indoor asphalt thrack. It seems like a really good idea. I mean honestly does this stuff ever need replacing? and plus I dont think that you would have to be as strict about traction sauce. and I dont think it would be as difficult to damage but then again Ive never raced on and indoor asphault track. Only seen them in picktures. but from what ive seen looks like a ton of fun. indor asphault has my vote :thumbsup:
> 
> THANKS
> Sean Scott


 And we used greens and blues for tires.


----------



## DARKSCOPE001 (Jun 14, 2006)

sorry jeff im an offroader at heat and i only raced at like a few tracks where we used foams cor car and platnam. and I used purple double purple and I used pink double pink but I take it that greens and blues are up there on the hardness scale? and thus encouraging longer tire life. 

THANKS
Sean Scott


----------



## JCarr20142 (Jan 22, 2009)

A little update for everyone, I spoke with one of the owners on friday and now they are looking at a 12/1 open date. They did finally get a test piece of carpet from CRC and have sent it to the county fire maarshal and are awaiting word on hs approval. Once that happens they are going full tilt to get the track ready. Track size is going to be 70x42 and they have some great plans for the area. There will be pics soon of the area once they get it cleaned up a little they had a hayride out there for holloween and want to get that stuff out before they show any pics. I'll be sure to pass along anymore info as I get it.


----------



## JCarr20142 (Jan 22, 2009)

Another note, I did talk to them about race days and they are pretty much just looking fo rinput as to what everyone would like to do. Being here in Dayton and having a couple tracks here in pretty close range and I suggested that maybe the would want to run an opposite schedule to the tracks they would be competeing with. Since they are also going to run oval on the same track that throws more into scheduling conflicts. So as far as what days to race we just need to let them know what day would be good for everyone. I suggested saturday for onroad and sunday for oval. They are also open to running on weekday evenings.


----------



## DARKSCOPE001 (Jun 14, 2006)

I think weekday evenings would be awesome but thats just me  Im still awaiting another update on the track. last i heard was when jcar chimed in and said we will be running on crc carpet  altho the sampel the owner showed me when i went in a few weeks back was not crc carpet I am glad to hear that we will be running on the good stuff 

THANKS
Sean Scott


----------



## JCarr20142 (Jan 22, 2009)

Dark they just got that crc sample like wed or thurs of last week, I was there saturday morning, not friday like I first posted. All the days run together anymore.:freak: Anyway, like I said as soon as they get the good word back from the fire marshal it will be go time on the track.


----------



## rc_jeff (Jun 18, 2009)

JCarr20142 said:


> Another note, I did talk to them about race days and they are pretty much just looking fo rinput as to what everyone would like to do. Being here in Dayton and having a couple tracks here in pretty close range and I suggested that maybe the would want to run an opposite schedule to the tracks they would be competeing with. Since they are also going to run oval on the same track that throws more into scheduling conflicts. So as far as what days to race we just need to let them know what day would be good for everyone. I suggested saturday for onroad and sunday for oval. They are also open to running on weekday evenings.


 I am from Cleveland, we at the Gate, race every other sat here and the opposite weekends go to Beaver. But I would be willing to race the opposite saturdays down there for 1/12th stock, and would be bringing at least 1 or 2 others with me


----------



## JCarr20142 (Jan 22, 2009)

Got an update from the powers that be yesterday. They are going to run a free oval test this sunday from 12-5. They are still having problems getting the carpet approved, so they are putting traction compound on the bare concrete and testing that out for now. I wont be able to stop by and check it out due to prior commitments, but I encourage anybody that can go to do so and give your feedback.


----------



## rcjunkie (Jul 17, 2003)

JCarr20142 said:


> Got an update from the powers that be yesterday. They are going to run a free oval test this sunday from 12-5. They are still having problems getting the carpet approved, so they are putting traction compound on the bare concrete and testing that out for now. I wont be able to stop by and check it out due to prior commitments, but I encourage anybody that can go to do so and give your feedback.


Has the fire marshall/codes guy tested the the traction compound to approve it? He better test the lipos to see if they are safe. Hobby store stock nitro fuel?? Oh my god, a threat to society! 

Sounds like you guys ran into a town/city that has nothing better to do than drive a small business crazy with a bunch a BS.


----------



## JCarr20142 (Jan 22, 2009)

Well looks like the oval test on concrete was favorable. They say they are still gonna lay down carpet, but probably not CRC since the fire marshal seems to have a major issue with it.


----------



## onefastdude (Nov 6, 2002)

Maybe they should just run on concrete. Much less maintenance, no need for fire marshal approval and more cost effective.


----------



## JCarr20142 (Jan 22, 2009)

From the oval thread, update:

dave from en hobbies 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

we are working hard to get this goning for ya 
we will be open at 11 sunday 
we would love to race on carpet on sundays-10scale. oval- sportsman -pan breakout- 18 scale 4wdr . and have road course on fridaynights
i need imput from drivers
now the carpet, the sample we gave to the fire marshall had no speck sheet with it from calandra. calandra said they would send one but they didnt. the fire marshall tried to do a burn test and it caught on fire so they refused the sample. we have gotten a different type of carpet which you have heard us talking about and it is not a long hair sample. there was a gentleman from pickerington who came into my store and he raised a question that there were long fibers which has everybody worried that we are using a poor quality carpet. the sample he saw is not the carpet we are using. that was just a sample of carpet but it is not what we are using. we are using a quality carpet and we dont understand why groveport as been giving us a hard time. but i assure you the fire marshall doesnt have a problem with rc racing as it has been stated. some times things just take a little longer than anticipated. questions are been asked about pit spaces and electric outlets and there are plenty of outlets on the wall right in front of your pits. the pits are nice and everything is supplied. you can always bring a few extra chairs to sit and view the track. we'll be checking daily from here on out for any posts and we will be replying in the evening. replys will be answered from 3.
PM and on. we are going to try and get the name Double-D.


----------



## onefastdude (Nov 6, 2002)

All you Columbus guys are invited to our New Years race featuring a paid out on-road one day and oval the next day along with food. We welcome all racers. :thumbsup:


----------



## or8ital (Mar 13, 2008)

Sat would be a great on-road day and it doesn't clash with some of the other tracks. Non CRC-HD carpet seems like it might be a tough sell for carpet racers. Indoor asphalt would make it very unique and would probably get them their best on-road crowd. Not sure about oval.


----------



## gmodo (Dec 10, 2009)

is anyone interested in running 1/10th TC Stock class? Im new at all this stuff, I was pretty into it a few years back and raced once at CORCAR but now I have forgotten all the lingo and keywords, I have gathered some of it back so I have a question:

What lipo battery would you run for a 4WD Touring Car these days?


----------



## or8ital (Mar 13, 2008)

I was reminded one of the other features of the CRC carpet is that it doesn't build up static electricity that can kill electronics in your car. Something else to consider when shopping for other carpet.


----------



## JCarr20142 (Jan 22, 2009)

gmodo said:


> is anyone interested in running 1/10th TC Stock class? Im new at all this stuff, I was pretty into it a few years back and raced once at CORCAR but now I have forgotten all the lingo and keywords, I have gathered some of it back so I have a question:
> 
> What lipo battery would you run for a 4WD Touring Car these days?


Depends on the car, some batteries will not fit in some cars. Me, I like the IP 5000mah 40c packs. Thunderpower packs are good also.


----------



## JCarr20142 (Jan 22, 2009)

Looks like there should be carpet by the end of the week. This comming from the oval guys.


----------



## or8ital (Mar 13, 2008)

JCarr20142 said:


> Looks like there should be carpet by the end of the week. This comming from the oval guys.


Do you know what carpet they went with?


----------



## JCarr20142 (Jan 22, 2009)

I do not.


----------



## or8ital (Mar 13, 2008)

What race day did they decide on?


----------



## JCarr20142 (Jan 22, 2009)

As far as I know, they have not decided on one. From what I can tell the race days will be decided by the oval guys as they are the only ones talking the place up.


----------



## smoothie (Mar 23, 2004)

Any information on the track itself? Address? I am just getting back into racing oval and looking for a few more tracks to travel to. Do you guys have a website? Thanks.


----------



## tyler talmadge (Feb 7, 2007)

carpet will be down this week anybody going to show up for 1/12 lipo


----------



## gabby (Jun 5, 2006)

smoothie said:


> Any information on the track itself? Address? I am just getting back into racing oval and looking for a few more tracks to travel to. Do you guys have a website? Thanks.


Web site is enhobbies.com:thumbsup:


----------



## smoothie (Mar 23, 2004)

thanks!


----------



## gmodo (Dec 10, 2009)

tyler talmadge said:


> carpet will be down this week anybody going to show up for 1/12 lipo


I just bought an X-Ray 1/12 kit and 13.5 1s, so I'm hoping there will be enough cars for this class.


----------



## smoothie (Mar 23, 2004)

I plan on running 1 cell 13.5 COT pan car. I can't wait to see how nice it looks when its all done. Looks like the place has huge potential


----------



## craig82 (Dec 14, 2009)

I have a question. I currently live in Columbus and purchased a tamiya tb-03 last summer. Does anyone know if there will be any 1/10 stock classes? I have only run the car 2 times. Not many places around race onroad. I checked the web site and there is no info there. Thanks, Craig


----------



## gmodo (Dec 10, 2009)

I have an Xray T2 setup for stock and also a TL-01 setup for stock, so there's two at least


----------



## craig82 (Dec 14, 2009)

It looks like it is pretty much going to be oval. I have not heard of much interest in touring cars.


----------



## JCarr20142 (Jan 22, 2009)

There are a few people from the Dayton and Springfield that will run touring car. Most of the talk on the forums has been in the oval thread though. I have been there and talked to the owners and they will try to run any class there is interest in if enough people show. They do not have a schedule set up yet so probably would be best to talk them up and see if we can get a road course day set up for us.


----------



## craig82 (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks JCarr. I would really like to knock the dust off of this car and get some use out of it. I am glad there is some other people interested. I hope enough people will want to race touring cars to make a class. I would even race it around the oval! Maybe I will just have to break down and buy an oval car, it seems there is a large amount of people who are interested.


----------



## tyler talmadge (Feb 7, 2007)

road racing is small in columbus but all we need to do is spread the word the track is nice i posted pics of it in the oval section i will be getting a 13.5 1/12 or a 17.5 depends on what peaple want to run


----------



## JCarr20142 (Jan 22, 2009)

I have been talking it up quite a bit in the Dayton area and we could bring a large crowd over. I was hoping they would have onroad on staurdays as it seems the tracks local to us run on sundays and that way we could travel there. Guess we will wait and see what they decide.


----------



## tyler talmadge (Feb 7, 2007)

well i know right now they are running oval on sundays so if we can get a big crowd they might let road run on sat.


----------



## smoothie (Mar 23, 2004)

> well i know right now they are running oval on sundays


That's great!! Sunday's work out great with my schedule. 

Does anyone have the actual physical address of the track. I would like to MapQuest it. Thanks.


----------



## tyler talmadge (Feb 7, 2007)

6207 Gender Road 
Canal Winchester OH 43110 
USA

thats the adress of the hobby shop if u map quest it u will see groveport road u turn on that and u will see the track it has the off road track outside


----------



## JCarr20142 (Jan 22, 2009)

tyler talmadge said:


> well i know right now they are running oval on sundays so if we can get a big crowd they might let road run on sat.


Yeah that's what I am thinking, but I want to get in touch with the management before 10-15 of us make the trip from the cincy-dayton- springfield area, to make sure they will run a road course on saturday. Probably will not be until after the first of the year before I can get something organized, but not too long.


----------



## smoothie (Mar 23, 2004)

Mapquest says 2 hours 19 minutes. Not to bad


----------



## tyler talmadge (Feb 7, 2007)

after i get my oval car done and get everything to race again im going to get a 1/12 since i can swap everything. what motor do they run in stock class 17.5 or 13.5?


----------



## En Hobbies (Sep 12, 2009)

*touring track*

my name is dave and i like on road 
so i know we can get this going
with me brad or christie tom or janet one
of us will get this goin 
thanks dave EN Hobbies:thumbsup:


----------



## JCarr20142 (Jan 22, 2009)

That's great news Dave, any idea when onroad will start to happen?

EDIT: found this in a new thread that was started. 

R/C Racing is now running on their indoor carpet track!
located at 7868 groveport rd. in Groveport Ohio 43110 614-836-5372
we are curently racing road course on saturdays doors open at 12:00pm with races starting at 3:00pm. 
track size is 34'x75'

we are only using sticky fingers tire grip.
which we have in stock.

we are running oval on wednesday & Sundays
we can add a week night race for road course if there is any intrest.
let me know what you think.
Thanks,
Brad


----------



## tyler talmadge (Feb 7, 2007)

made official thread 

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=3134858#post3134858


----------



## bshack (Dec 30, 2009)

Has anyone set up a road course yet? If you have, what is the rollout? What kind of lap times are we looking at for 1/12th scale?


----------



## tyler talmadge (Feb 7, 2007)

no we havent set one up yet


----------



## Dmatter (Aug 21, 2006)

Interested in 1/12th Road Course also. Maybe a spec Touring class Hot Bodies cyclone $145.00 30c Maximum Batteries, Spec Tires, 13.5 with non timing esc's ex. older lrp or gtb. Bill Stevenson style rules for the chassis=no mods at all. Stock Dog Bones etc. Maybe allow one ways for rubber tire.


----------



## bigron_12r (Jan 21, 2008)

Thats cool Dax, but why Hot Bodies? Parts are almost impossible to get. Thats what I hear anyway. I would also be interested in a GT spec class like they ran in Dayton this past season. I just found out they had the track open yesterday. Was there any racing going on? I've been waiting for onroad to come back around.


----------



## Tgreed (Sep 22, 2009)

i cant wait for the road course to start up also that is all i am used too but that was 5 year ago at platnium hobbies and ever since then havent race and no longer have anything except a rolling chassis of my older Team Associated 1/12th car i use to use i was just starting into 1/12th but it looked fun. i miss my old car i never got to race but once was the brand new losi jrxs it just came out then i raced it once and never raced since so thats how long its been for me.

so lets get the road course going i can come up with some designs i used to help at platnuim hobbies with some.
just let me know 

thanks 
travis


----------



## tommygun (Sep 12, 2009)

we are racing road course every saturday.
doors open at 11:00am 
Qualifying starts at 1:00 pm 
3 heats and 1 main.
the track website is enhobbies.com


----------



## smoothie (Mar 23, 2004)

It would be nice for someone to post some pictures once it gets going.


----------



## bshack (Dec 30, 2009)

Is there any interest for the oval guys to run on Saturday and road course Sunday? What kind of carpet are you guys/gals running?


----------



## RCR&SC (Sep 13, 2009)

Hey I need to get everyone up to date! We are open and running Road Course every Saturday opening at 10:00 am and racing at 1:00p.m. So far we've had Mini Coopers, Touring & Vintage Classes. The line was .027 with times running from 4.567 to 5.8, I guess it depends on the driver! The carpet is fan fare, ozite.

We have a pretty good following on Sundays for Oval but we're looking to open other times if you tell me what nights you're looking for...Chrystie


----------



## Tgreed (Sep 22, 2009)

i seen the pic. of the road course i think that the design of the course needs to be different the straight is fine but the rest needs so work. I did quite a few design for platnuim hobbies and i think we need to revamp it and to draw a good challenge. We Need to get the word out about the road course and get all the road course guys back......eli, mo denton, rob love, and so many more 

LETS GO PEOPLE LETS GET THE CROWD BACK


----------



## Tgreed (Sep 22, 2009)

Is there any road course guys left out there....plz step up i would hate to see this track meet the same fate as platnuim hobbies did......please somebody out say something are you guys still out there? there use to be a big turn out 5 years ago where you all go ?...lol


----------



## Tread1 (Oct 19, 2008)

It would be nice to see some pics of the road course,might help some people decide if the drive is worth it or not.


----------



## Tgreed (Sep 22, 2009)

It is RC Racing & sports complex 

here is a link to the web site with times and pics
http://www.enhobbies.com/home.html


----------



## gmodo (Dec 10, 2009)

RCR&SC said:


> Hey I need to get everyone up to date! We are open and running Road Course every Saturday opening at 10:00 am and racing at 1:00p.m. So far we've had Mini Coopers, Touring & Vintage Classes. The line was .027 with times running from 4.567 to 5.8, I guess it depends on the driver! The carpet is fan fare, ozite.


What motors are the vintage crowd using? Are you usuing 25.5 brushless like the new 2010 rules state on the VTA website or are there any house rules to do with that? I want to setup a touring car for this class hope its popular! I have a 13.5 brushless that I was hoping to run but I guess my luck is up on that one. I can also run ROAR stock motor.


----------



## bigron_12r (Jan 21, 2008)

The crowd is starting to filter back in. I personally have been running VTA with a Tamiya Black can motor(until I can get a 21.5BL). I also brought out my M03L mini cooper. A couple other guys had the new M05r car but I was able to run with them. I would really like to see the rest of the mini's out there show up. "I KNOW YOU STILL HAVE THEM GUYS"  13.5 rubber sounds good to me too. Bring em out Bring em out!!


----------



## bigron_12r (Jan 21, 2008)

If any of you guys have F1 cars, I'm going to bring my HPI F10 with me this saturday. It's box stock on kit rubber tires though. I just want to throw it out there and see how it does.


----------



## Tgreed (Sep 22, 2009)

Me and another buddy both just bought our 1/10th Tc cars and looking forward to people bringing them out so we can get some on road racing started back up


----------



## ArcherX (Jan 27, 2009)

Are you guys getting any 1/10 sliders on the oval? How about the 1/18 sliders or late models?


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

bigron_12r said:


> The crowd is starting to filter back in. I personally have been running VTA with a Tamiya Black can motor(until I can get a 21.5BL). I also brought out my M03L mini cooper. A couple other guys had the new M05r car but I was able to run with them. I would really like to see the rest of the mini's out there show up. "I KNOW YOU STILL HAVE THEM GUYS"  13.5 rubber sounds good to me too. Bring em out Bring em out!!


I'm thinking about making the trip down there how many people do you get for 13.5 rubber or 17.5 rubber? And what time do racing start?


----------



## Tgreed (Sep 22, 2009)

I think that the track doors open at 10 or 11 am and racing i belive is at 1pm, but turn out is sli, like 5 guys and will be more when me and my buddy get our cars going real soon.


----------



## gmodo (Dec 10, 2009)

I am also getting a car together, but I'm not sure whether to go with stock VTA or 13.5 brushless.

I have both those motors but I am not crafty enough to switch them out on raceday.


----------



## Tgreed (Sep 22, 2009)

lol kool hope to see you at the track soon.....what kind of car do you have


----------



## gmodo (Dec 10, 2009)

I have a xxx-s and also a XRay 1/12 pancar I have not built up yet.


----------



## 1sicls1 (Feb 15, 2010)

WOW!!! Just a heads up so everyone knows:

IMPORTANT UPDATE!!!!!

Until further notice, all racing is SUSPENDED!!!

The fire marshall closed us down until all permits are filed and completed... we're not allowed to race until everything is signed off!

Keep checking here, or you can call the track to ask about updates.

I will post here as soon as news arrives!!!!
We will be at the track tonight to talk to everyone, and come up with a plan!


Understand this is from the oval section and owners of the track this is temporary until "big brother" approves everything. So I'm down for VTA have a TC5 now and can pick up a 17.5 bl or 21.5 bl system. Sounds fun, might even find an old brushed system to run. Any ideas need more TC guys!!! Wish I had a mini seems to be the popular one so far lol


----------



## gmodo (Dec 10, 2009)

Thats to bad! I'm working for a new company that has had similar problems, they just love screwing you over and skimming whatever they can off the top. 


anyways for VTA, I hope to get a 21.5 motor they seem the cheapest of the brushless but I'm down for stock if everyone is running that.


----------



## bigron_12r (Jan 21, 2008)

Where are you racing VTA? Are you saying that the track is just closed for oval?


----------



## 1sicls1 (Feb 15, 2010)

Well right now track is closed temporary due to permits and stuff. I heard now we are looking towards mid to late March. So hopefully no more delays need to get this TC5 out there!!!


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

The Fire Marshall again?? I've never heard any other tracks say anything about having problems like this.....the dude might have a grudge or something


----------



## 1sicls1 (Feb 15, 2010)

Ok here's the update looks like they are moving to the old Platinum Hobbies/Pit Road location in Brice Outlet Mall ......here is the official thread http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=284787


----------



## Blubyurc (Dec 19, 2009)

*Back open*

We are now racing at the old pit road in the brice rd. mall.
road course on saturdays:thumbsup:.
O yah we will match or beat any other hobby shops price:thumbsup:
we are running road course tomorrow


----------



## smoothie (Mar 23, 2004)

I plan on running 13.5 COT this Sunday. Can't wait!!!


----------

